# Deep Cut Orchid Show '10



## eOrchids (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey all,
It's been a while since I posted here. Just wondering who's going?

I will be there on Feb. 6 (Saturday).

Eric


----------



## NYEric (Jan 19, 2010)

When are you going?


----------



## eOrchids (Jan 19, 2010)

Feb. 6 (stated above)


----------



## NYEric (Jan 19, 2010)

That only limits it to 24 hours, thanks.


----------



## Clark (Jan 20, 2010)

I think they added a day.
My wife has seminar on Sat.
Friday afternoon.
Under 8 miles.(hehehe)


----------



## orcoholic (Jan 20, 2010)

See me at Main Street Orchids booth. Any time during show.


----------



## eOrchids (Jan 20, 2010)

orcoholic said:


> See me at Main Street Orchids booth. Any time during show.



I believe I bought 2 orchids from you last year; roth x tigurnum and stonei alba x phillipinense album.



Clark said:


> I think they added a day.
> My wife has seminar on Sat.
> Friday afternoon.
> Under 8 miles.(hehehe)



It runs from Feb. 4 - Feb. 7


----------



## NYEric (Jan 20, 2010)

So are you saying that you'll be there all day saturday or that you just don't want to see u s!? oke:


----------



## eOrchids (Jan 21, 2010)

Of course I want to see you guys! Though I won't be there all day.


----------



## baodai (Jan 21, 2010)

It is 4hrs from where I am at, If I get up early I can be there by 10ish on sat, I will go if I can meet Eric Muehlbauer, NYEric and others. I promise I will bring some goodies, It is easy to identify me. Just look for a Vietnamese guy whom doesn't speak english.  LOL .....Who is from RI would like to join me?
BD 
P.S: how come there is too many Eric from NY, NJ


----------



## NYEric (Jan 21, 2010)

Sounds like a plan. I will confirm later; but it's not so far for me so its quite do-able. iIs anyone going to the Cape show?


----------



## Clark (Jan 22, 2010)

The good stuff will be gone Saturday. 
Chrissy took 1/2 day on Friday.(hehe)


----------



## orcoholic (Jan 22, 2010)

eOrchids said:


> I believe I bought 2 orchids from you last year; roth x tigurnum and stonei alba x phillipinense album.
> 
> If they're doing well, stop by and say hi. If they're not, it wasn't me.....lol.
> 
> Mike


----------



## orcoholic (Jan 22, 2010)

eOrchids said:


> I believe I bought 2 orchids from you last year; roth x tigurnum and stonei alba x phillipinense album.



If they're doing well, stop by and say hi. If they're not, it wasn't me.....lol.

Mike


----------



## eOrchids (Jan 22, 2010)

orcoholic said:


> If they're doing well, stop by and say hi. If they're not, it wasn't me.....lol.
> 
> Mike



They are doing just fine, Mike! So I'll stop by!


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 23, 2010)

baodai said:


> ...Who is from RI would like to join me?
> BD
> P.S: how come there is too many Eric from NY, NJ



i'd like to but i probably have to work, dagnabit....


----------



## baodai (Jan 29, 2010)

Hmmmmm, still doesn't know for sure who will be there, I will drive 4hrs to the show, it has to be good
BD


----------



## Clark (Jan 29, 2010)

baodai said:


> Hmmmmm, still doesn't know for sure who will be there, I will drive 4hrs to the show, it has to be good
> BD



For comparison, this show is not as large as Parkside's Parkfest. Maybe 1/3.


----------



## eOrchids (Jan 31, 2010)

Clark said:


> For comparison, this show is not as large as Parkside's Parkfest. Maybe 1/3.



You forgot SEPOS, Clark!


----------



## Clark (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi Eric.
If SEPOS = Longwood Gardens, we are going to skip this year, a little bit much w/school.
But- been on Silva's site and early June looks like the reinvented Parkfest. This went from 90minutes to 20minutes away .

Let me know if your at DeepCut, maybe after 12 I could go to say hello.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 31, 2010)

Clark said:


> But- been on Silva's site and early June looks like the reinvented Parkfest. This went from 90minutes to 20minutes away .



10 minutes if the rocket is driving! (where is the 'wind blowing through my hair' emoticon?) (smile) funny, I can't remember what plants I bought from parkside (oh, the pleuro mystax and ?)

clark! your roth is growing, and has a new shoot! i'll have to take a pic...


----------



## Clark (Jan 31, 2010)

That plant hated me the moment I opened the box. Good luck.

The NJ State Troopers sit in the median directly across from the golf course in Homdel(Bamm Hollow), on more than a regular basis, targeting southbound traffic. Heads up.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 31, 2010)

I will try to make it early, maybe I can stay till afternoon.


----------



## eOrchids (Feb 1, 2010)

Clark said:


> Hi Eric.
> If SEPOS = Longwood Gardens, we are going to skip this year, a little bit much w/school.
> But- been on Silva's site and LATE JULY looks like the reinvented Parkfest. This went from 90minutes to 20minutes away .
> 
> Let me know if your at DeepCut, maybe after 12 I could go to say hello.



Thanks for the heads up about Silva. I did not expect that though! 

Aight, sounds like a plan. Give me a call before hand.



NYEric said:


> I will try to make it early, maybe I can stay till afternoon.



I'll shall see you then, Eric!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 1, 2010)

Excellent, bring your wallet! :evil:


----------



## eOrchids (Feb 2, 2010)

NYEric and Clark, check your inbox.


----------



## Clark (Feb 3, 2010)

eOrchids said:


> NYEric and Clark, check your inbox.



Plants look good. Bad news about the other stuff...


----------



## eOrchids (Feb 4, 2010)

NYEric,
Are you still on for Saturday?


----------



## Clark (Feb 4, 2010)

Good news- at the pump: $2.39 gallon on Rt. 35.
Other news- 4-12 inches for Saturday.

eOrchids- your phone # was lost when my phone was replaced. Call or pm me. Thank you.


----------



## eOrchids (Feb 4, 2010)

Clark said:


> Good news- at the pump: $2.39 gallon on Rt. 35.
> Other news- 4-12 inches for Saturday.
> 
> eOrchids- your phone # was lost when my phone was replaced. Call or pm me. Thank you.



PMed.

4 ~ 12 inches?!?! That might change!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm still going; it says 44 minutes from my house, BAHAAHAHAHHA, Do NJ State troopers drive AWD's!? If anyone's significant other goes before Saturday [you know who you are] ask her to have ecuagenera hold a couple of big pleuros for me.


----------



## eOrchids (Feb 4, 2010)

NYEric said:


> I'm still going; it says 44 minutes from my house, BAHAAHAHAHHA, Do NJ State troopers drive AWD's!? If anyone's significant other goes before Saturday [you know who you are] ask her to have ecuagenera hold a couple of big pleuros for me.



Alright; I'll see you then! Last I checked, nope unless they have the Durango then yes.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 5, 2010)

WooHoooo! hours until the show and I've already planned out my budget, knowing full well I'll probably go over by 200%!


----------



## eOrchids (Feb 5, 2010)

lol Eric!

I think we all do it!


----------



## Clark (Feb 5, 2010)

Avacodos- 79 cents per at Dearborn.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 7, 2010)

Oh man, I missed that. Got some for 99 cents each downstairs though! I wil post photos later after the laundry. eOrchids has no idea how lucky he is, I almost bought his preordered Pk from Glen Decker. I did however pick up the Paph lowii album, among other things!!!


----------



## eOrchids (Feb 7, 2010)

Yea I couldn't make it. I was really disappointed!!! Car problems.

With my 2010 Prius having brake design error, I try not to go out unless I need to! Would be a huge shame coming home or going there with something occuring to me and my car.

But I'll make it up @ SEPOS! :evil:


----------



## NYEric (Feb 7, 2010)

You didn't go, Oh well, I'll have to get that Pk in DC.


----------



## eOrchids (Feb 7, 2010)

NYEric said:


> You didn't go, Oh well, I'll have to get that Pk in DC.



Na man, Prius troubles!


----------



## Clark (Feb 8, 2010)

To me, this show has gone south the last 2 years.
This might be the first show ever that one could not buy bark, fertilizer, supplies.
The hydropononic dealer had starter kits, but were double the price of another vendor.
For anybody else- did it look like the show was 1/3 smaller than '08?


----------



## eOrchids (Feb 8, 2010)

Clark said:


> The hydropononic dealer had starter kits, but were double the price of another vendor.



Clark,
Regarding about the hydroponic, from what we have discussed, I think it's $24for 2 starter kits. So it would it be around $13 for a starter kit which is about the same price of Ray's. So you buy 2 and save $2. Hope this helps.

Eric


----------



## Clark (Feb 8, 2010)

My bad. I was reading from over a person's shoulder. Price was largest print.


----------



## billc (Feb 8, 2010)

Clark said:


> To me, this show has gone south the last 2 years.
> This might be the first show ever that one could not buy bark, fertilizer, supplies.
> The hydropononic dealer had starter kits, but were double the price of another vendor.
> For anybody else- did it look like the show was 1/3 smaller than '08?



I didn't go in 08, but it certainly wasn't as good as last year. I was also suprised that you couldn't get supplies. 
I was looking at that lowii alba that NY Eric bought, but it was too pricy for me. I did pick up a hopefully nice Mt. Low from Piping Rock though.

Bill


----------



## NYEric (Feb 8, 2010)

The Garden Center had bark and fertilizers.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 8, 2010)




----------



## NYEric (Feb 8, 2010)

I'll try to post the exhibits tomorrow, this took hours to load.


----------



## luvsorchids (Feb 8, 2010)

The white Masdie is just so beautiful :clap::drool::clap::drool:.

Susan


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 8, 2010)

Great flowers all!!! Wish we had the names too...oke: oke:


----------



## Clark (Feb 8, 2010)

I looked at the price of bark from garden center- it was marked 'bend over'.
Bent over there once, threw about 1/2 of the bag away.
Dearborn is a orchid place for a week. When this round of supply runs out, reorder doesn't happen until next year. The bag I bought was full of dust. effem.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 8, 2010)

I have a few CF of mixed media, [Bark, charcoal, and coarse perlite]; what size do you need?


----------



## NYEric (Feb 8, 2010)

BTW, I believe the large Pk hybrid is Eumilia Arias [Pk x schlimii]


----------



## Clark (Feb 8, 2010)

Thumbs up on the E. Arias!


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 9, 2010)

cool pics Eric, bravo!!!! Jean


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 9, 2010)

:clap:Thanks for the pix, might of been a small show but certainly didn't lack nice plants!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 10, 2010)

The show really wasn't that small.


----------



## eOrchids (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks for the photos, Eric!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 10, 2010)

Yes, thanks. Looks like a good show.


----------

